# Skiff manufacture recommendations



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Saltmarsh 16


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Not sure on price, but for that style boat look into bayrider by Kencraft. They make a 1660. The last ones I was on were all built like tanks and rode excepionally well for that style skiff. They are made in NC. Kencraft has been around forever too!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)




----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

It's going to be hard to beat Carolina Skiffs. They are self bailing and can take an incredible beating. It's unfortunate that they don't have a version with a little bit of a V to soften to ride in open water. In any kind of chop they will ride wet too. Are your clients going to be running them in open water like the Chandeleur Sound by chance?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

dranrab said:


> It's going to be hard to beat Carolina Skiffs. They are self bailing and can take an incredible beating. It's unfortunate that they don't have a version with a little bit of a V to soften to ride in open water. In any kind of chop they will ride wet too. Are your clients going to be running them in open water like the Chandeleur Sound by chance?


The jv 15 and 17 are self bailing?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

The Kencrafts are BA! Not sure on the 1660 being self bailing but am pretty sure if you call them and order 6 boats they will raise the sole if needed!


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

jonterr said:


> The jv 15 and 17 are self bailing?


They were when I had a J-14. I should say while unattended or on a plane. With a load at rest water would come in through the bailing ports.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Harry Spear will build whatever you want and it will be your specs in glass/foam.
Uncle J'S will build whatever you want in aluminum per your specs.


----------



## Andrew.mox (Jan 25, 2015)

Wingmaster Sandpiper 150


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Andrew.mox said:


> Wingmaster Sandpiper 150


Too small.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd be looking for 16-18ft panga style skiffs.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Contact Rose at Salt Marsh Skiffs. I am sure they can accommodate.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I'd be looking for 16-18ft panga style skiffs.


I don't know what a 16-18ft Panga weighs, but I'm guessing it's a whole lot more than the OP's 14' tri hulls. There will certainly be weight limitations depending on how he's launching/loading. The Pangas will do it all and take a beating, but I'd guess they're probably too hefty for the mothership setup.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Carolina skiffs are not self bailing. You can pull the plug while underway but you cannot stop. There are shorter boats out there that are self bailing but most are fairly wide. To maintain stability and have a raised deck they have to be unless it is a scooter type boat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> I don't know what a 16-18ft Panga weighs, but I'm guessing it's a whole lot more than the OP's 14' tri hulls. There will certainly be weight limitations depending on how he's launching/loading. The Pangas will do it all and take a beating, but I'd guess they're probably too hefty for the mothership setup.


Most mother ships we see here in Florida, drag the skiffs behind the boat, not lift them out of the water. The Pangas have a very slip stream hull with low drag, which takes very little power and effort to move them. That's why you see them with low powered OB's on them. They can also be built basic with basic casting platforms and better materials to make them lighter. Basically a bulletproof skiff that can run skinny, yet nose into some bad ass rough seas without drenching you and beating you up. That's why they are almost used exclusively in the caribbean and the tropics.

They make them in a 14, but for 2 big guys and a guide, it'd be a little too tight IMO. The minimum length I'd use would be a 16 and an 18 is just about right to be comfortable and roomy enough to fish 2 big guys at the same time all day, without being on top of each other, as well as a guide too working for them. Believe it or not, a 30hp tiller OB, with a small 12v TM mounted on the transom and a push pole, anchor and stick pin would be all that you need for each skiff in an 18. A 16 footer can be powered with a 20-25hp OB.

Ted Haas


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Most of the mothership outfits in Louisiana are running a MR B's boats skiff. I've personally ran one of MR B creations and loved it. You'll find more pics on his FB page.

http://www.mrbsboats.com/14


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Most of the mothership outfits in Louisiana are running a MR B's boats skiff. I've personally ran one of MR B creations and loved it. You'll find more pics on his FB page.
> 
> http://www.mrbsboats.com/14


There's a place in Perry FL that makes a 14,16,18 panga in various configurations,including platforms etc- they have a large selection available.Sorry right at the moment I can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pangas are used all over the world...for good reason...


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Most of the mothership outfits in Louisiana are running a MR B's boats skiff. I've personally ran one of MR B creations and loved it. You'll find more pics on his FB page.
> 
> http://www.mrbsboats.com/14


That's a very neat little skiff and very similar to what I have seen on many of the Chandeleur boats. I don't think that one is self bailing, though they may be able to make one that way.

I think our OP has checked out on us.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Check with Jonathan Glasser, Blasser Boatworks. He is making some nice boats in that size. He builds a quality boat and better they are reasonably priced. He can build it the way you want. 
https://www.facebook.com/jonathan.glasser.5/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Xtreme boats in beautiful Bonifay !!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Most mother ships we see here in Florida, drag the skiffs behind the boat, not lift them out of the water. The Pangas have a very slip stream hull with low drag, which takes very little power and effort to move them. That's why you see them with low powered OB's on them. They can also be built basic with basic casting platforms and better materials to make them lighter. Basically a bulletproof skiff that can run skinny, yet nose into some bad ass rough seas without drenching you and beating you up. That's why they are almost used exclusively in the caribbean and the tropics.
> 
> They make them in a 14, but for 2 big guys and a guide, it'd be a little too tight IMO. The minimum length I'd use would be a 16 and an 18 is just about right to be comfortable and roomy enough to fish 2 big guys at the same time all day, without being on top of each other, as well as a guide too working for them. Believe it or not, a 30hp tiller OB, with a small 12v TM mounted on the transom and a push pole, anchor and stick pin would be all that you need for each skiff in an 18. A 16 footer can be powered with a 20-25hp OB.
> 
> Ted Haas


This was what I was referring to...










This one appears to be a 14, but idk.
https://www.microskiff.com/media/6-spi-trip.2530/


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

dranrab said:


> That's a very neat little skiff and very similar to what I have seen on many of the Chandeleur boats. I don't think that one is self bailing, though they may be able to make one that way.
> 
> I think our OP has checked out on us.


Yes, the boat I ran was in the chandies.


----------



## kris greene (Jun 20, 2018)

hunter4626 said:


> There's a place in Perry FL that makes a 14,16,18 panga in various configurations,including platforms etc- they have a large selection available.Sorry right at the moment I can't remember the name of the place.


the name of the place is slayer skiffs (Mike)


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Diversion... what area are you working in - and are you mounting trolling motors or planning on having the skiffs poled?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I think our OP has checked out on us.


----------



## Diversion (May 28, 2018)

Sorry for the late response. I appreciate all the suggestions


----------



## Diversion (May 28, 2018)

I decided it would be easier to re-do my current skiffs. It was a lot work but they turned out great and are ready for battle. I am about to start building an 18 ft panga style for a guide boat


----------

